# My little Hello Kitty Haul & 2 HK McDonalds watches



## jenntoz (Feb 7, 2009)

I was able to pick up my HK today! Yay!
Fun & Games BPB
Pink Fish TLC
Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin' l/s
Big Bow l/s
And was extra happy cause we stopped at McDonalds in the mall & the toy for the Happy Meals were HK watches so I got two(one for me & one for my daughter, although I know she'll really wind up with both, lol)
And then when we got home I was extra EXTRA happy to discover that Nordstrom had sent out Hello Kitty postcards!  My first post card...yes!!!
On to the pics...click to enlarge


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

ahhh I have to take my step daughter to get the watches...so cute! I guess the boys got match box cars AGAIN!!! grrrrr

Great stuff chica


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2009)

You've got yourself some lovely goodies!
Enjoy x


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry, I didn't notice what the boy toy is... I got so excited when I saw it was already time for the HK watches that I was out of it


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice haul!! I can't wait to get mine. *cry*


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I can't wait to get my hands on my Hello Kitty stuff.


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHA. I was thinking about getting those watches too. Happy meal, FTW! Doesn't it seem coincidental that MAC's HK collection and this McD Happy Meal deal is coming out around the same time?


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Great haul! I want the McDonald's watch with the little twin stars on it. They were my favorite of the Sanrio characters.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay I found your great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your new goodies!
Now I enjoy it even more to live in your traincase!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

Hk-licious haul literally haha with the Mcdonalds! 

I def need to get my ass out to MickyDeez asap, gotta have me some hk watches =]


----------

